# Gilbert- Cou Clair Nubian buckling



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just thought id show off how nice and big Gilbert one of our kids is turning out to be. Hes 2 months old now. Hes actually about as big as a few of my smaller yearlings. Excuse the bad posing, my daughter tried, and we dont do any showing lol. Glibert also wasnt happy to be stopped from playing.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I really love the coloring!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

He's so handsome  And HUGE!!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Big and handsome! :thumbup: 

Deb Mc


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.... :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He is huge. You deff. have a good growing boy. Is he going to be a herd buck?


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone



RPC said:


> He is huge. You deff. have a good growing boy. Is he going to be a herd buck?


Im hoping. My buck is 6 yrs old now, and I know he wont breed/live forever. I kept a son of his a couple years ago, when I knew alot less, yeah didnt turn out the way I wanted. Im keeping this boy, and a painted moonspot buckling for now this year, hoping someone turns out the way I want. Ive heard bucks only live to around 8 yrs old.


----------

